# Lebenslanges gesponsertes WoW-Abbo



## The Holy Paladin (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Buffedmember,

möchte nicht lange um den heißen Brei herrum reden , da man das auch kaum muss also hier die Frache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Habe von einem lebenslangen WoW-Abbo gehört, aber wie kommt man in den Genuß eines solchen spendierten   
Abbo ? Was muss man dafür tun und ist es illegal ?

Freue mich auf Eure hilfreichen Antworten.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Pomela (14. Oktober 2007)

gibt es (noch) nicht...


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt höchstens 25-Jahre-Abos... Gamemaster kriegen 3 Stück davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (14. Oktober 2007)

Weiß eigentlich jemand wieviel so ein GM verdient?


----------



## Tikume (14. Oktober 2007)

Wer einen Job hat, für den dürften die 14€ für den Wow Acc im Monat kein allzugroßes Problem sein. Auf jedenfall nicht Anreiz genug um bei Blizzard GM werden zu wollen.
Da spare ich ja schon bei mir auf der Arbeit mit den Mitarbeitervergünstigungen schon mehr ein.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Oktober 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand wieviel so ein GM verdient?



Nicht gerade überdurchschnittlich viel.
Ausserdem muss man nach Frankreich... dafür kriegt man aber Unterstützung bei der Wohnungssuche und so Kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem kriegt man ALLE Games die Blizzard bisher gemacht hat. *g*


----------



## K0l0ss (14. Oktober 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nicht gerade überdurchschnittlich viel.
> Ausserdem muss man nach Frankreich... dafür kriegt man aber Unterstützung bei der Wohnungssuche und so Kram
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube alleine wegen Frankreich ist das nix für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swold (15. Oktober 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich glaube alleine wegen Frankreich ist das nix für mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu großes Opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Oktober 2007)

Gleich wird wieder die diskussion ausgerollt das spielen keine arbeit sei oder sowas^^Also GameMaster ist ein vollzeitjob.Englisch,Französisch und eine Sprache nach Wahl ist vorraussetzung.Verdienen tut man so viel das man damit recht gut leben kann.Abitur ist ebenfalls Pflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Also nichts für lernschwache.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (15. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Antworten und als GM muss man nach Frankreich ziehen , stimmt´s das Blizzard den Umzug bezahlt - kein Witz ist mir echt zu Ohren gekommen.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Oktober 2007)

http://www.blizzard.de/inblizz/jobs.shtml#3

Hier stehen alle Vorraussetzungen,Pflichten usw.Falls sie dich nehmen wirst du über ALLES andere sehr gründlich informiert.Darunter auch die Bezahlung umzug und all eure andere Fragen.Dies wird meist über Telefon geregelt.Dann fahrt/fliegt ihr eben hin,und erledigt den Rest.Da wo die GameMaster sitzen könnt ihr euch wie ein großes Büro vorstellen,mit verschiedenen Abteilungen für GameMaster Designer usw.


----------



## Shadolock (15. Oktober 2007)

Die GMs wohnen nähe Paris in GM Hausen oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein GM wird wohl nicht allzuviel verdienen fürs sitzen und makkros drücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Oktober 2007)

Shadolock schrieb:


> Die GMs wohnen nähe Paris in GM Hausen oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




uuuhh wie du da falsch liegst.Da hast du wohl auch wenig ahnung von dem was die gms wirklich machen.Sie verdienen etwa im Mittelwert,vlt auch etwas drüber ist ansichtssache.Aufjeden fall nicht wenig.


----------



## Eikos (16. Oktober 2007)

Aber ich denke das der Job doch recht angenehm ist und auch gut bezahlt wird. Viele müssen viel schwerer Sachen erledigen um gut bezahlt zu werden, also ist GM schon nen schöner Job meiner Meinung nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Castaneda (16. Oktober 2007)

Falls du dich echt dafür interessierst, nach der Hälfte des Berichts sieht du so ein Großraumbüro in dem die GMs sitzen müssen. ich würd mal behaupten der Arbeitsbereich liegt bei bissal mehr als 1 qm... also für mich wäre das nix! 

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=759...h&plindex=0

GLG Casta


----------



## Massiv40000 (20. Oktober 2007)

Der Bericht ist ja mal echt Cool.

Danke für den link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurican (21. Oktober 2007)

jo hab mir den auch mal angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gm ist sicher kein schlechter job aber ich könnt mir nicht vorstellen sowas über nen längeren zeitraum zu machen^^


----------



## Níght06 (21. Oktober 2007)

omfg,..        ich glaub ihr stellt euch das alles so einfach und lustig vor..


----------



## The Holy Paladin (21. Oktober 2007)

Man muss das nicht über einen alzu langen Zeitraum machen,ich glaube man kann nach ca 3 Jahren den Job abgeben. Blizz hat da anscheinend kein Personalproblem.

PS: Sollten lieber das Personal verbessern , denn man konnte heute abend nich ZA gehen - Instanz war entfernt worden - Blizzardstyle halt.

MfG The Holy Paladin wünscht euch allen eine erholsame Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (21. Oktober 2007)

Also ich wäre schon froh, wenn Blizz mich mal in die heiligen Hallen einladen würde, inklusive Sponsoring der Reise natürlich *G*
Ich glaub, ich würd da nie mehr rausgehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (21. Oktober 2007)

Rinnan schrieb:


> Also ich wäre schon froh, wenn Blizz mich mal in die heiligen Hallen einladen würde, inklusive Sponsoring der Reise natürlich *G*
> Ich glaub, ich würd da nie mehr rausgehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub mir bei Blizzard ist NICHTS besonderes.Einfach leute die ihren Job machen.Support,Anrufe usw. Wie eine ganz normale grosse Firma,die halt nur etwas anderes macht.


----------



## Gamerhenne (21. Oktober 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Glaub mir bei Blizzard ist NICHTS besonderes.Einfach leute die ihren Job machen.Support,Anrufe usw. Wie eine ganz normale grosse Firma,die halt nur etwas anderes macht.




na ich will doch den Zeichnern über die Schulter sehen und den Merchandising Raum ausräumen *G*
Nicht den GM´s beim Arbeiten zugucken *fg*


----------

